# A heads up!



## DPW2007 (Apr 4, 2008)

Well, I am pleased to say my clunky javascript/css/html based web site has now been replaced with a swish flash set up.

I am still making a backup-html web site for those of us who do not have flash capabilities on our computers/browsers.

Anyways, web site is still the same:

http://www.dpw-photography.co.uk

But there are far fewer pictures - some 22 photos - as I decided it best to only..share my most favourite pictures.

Still, it's up and running and it is easier to navigate though I may change the engine to a simpleviewer one... I am just not sure yet.

Anyway, thanks for dropping by!!!

David


----------



## ferny (Apr 5, 2008)

Needs more porn.


----------

